# SSF humor



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

classic example of the sense of humor that is found on the SSF.









you have to admit, its funny :rofl:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

resigned is resigning LOL


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

He lived up to his name.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Welcome to SSF resigned,resigning? farewell my friend its been a blast :wave:


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=members&module=profile&section=dname&id=9475


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

With the amount of members currently leaving SSF, the name is almost ironic.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

There really arent that many leaving. It is funny how much attention 5 people leaving gets on a forum of almost 10,000 members.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

NightKnight said:


> There really arent that many leaving. It is funny how much attention 5 people leaving gets on a forum of almost 10,000 members.


I suspect forums can be like fitness clubs. 10,000 members but only 100 actually workout. Makes 5 ppl more noticeable?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Clever Moniker said:


> I suspect forums can be like fitness clubs. 10,000 members but only 100 actually workout. Makes 5 ppl more noticeable?


what the he!! is a fitness club ? ( says i, the fat guy) :king:


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Imperial said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect forums can be like fitness clubs. 10,000 members but only 100 actually workout. Makes 5 ppl more noticeable?
> ...


You join the club and never show up, kinda like a senator or congressman.


----------

